# Outback 26 Rs Versus Other Brands?



## OutbackBrat

So we are trying to find a 26rs. It will sleep all of us and it will fit on the driveway. But I have a question.

There are many other manufactures making the equivalent of the 26rs(same floop plan and queen slide).

For example
VIKING VELOCITY 26RS 
kEYSTONE HORNET 24RSL
kz frontier 2505
Rockwood Rroo
Forest River Shamrock 
fleetwood ext qb25

The trailers are the same. The weight on the outback is heaver to a max of 1200 pounds more than some of the others. The outback also has by far the most fluid capacity of all the trailers.

I feel that since the outback is so much heavier that it would also be the sturdiest!

We could certainly use the extra water capacity.

But outbacks here in Canada are priced much higher compared to the United States. I can purchase a 2007 26rs for $14000.00 in the states or purchase a 2004 in Canada for $16000.00 or a 2006 for $19000.00. I am not very motivated to buy Canadian at this point









My wife and I are outback fans. But are wondering about others. Any opinions would be appreciated!


----------



## Ralph & Brenda Miller

OutbackBrat said:


> So we are trying to find a 26rs. It will sleep all of us and it will fit on the driveway. But I have a question.
> 
> There are many other manufactures making the equivalent of the 26rs(same floop plan and queen slide).
> 
> For example
> VIKING VELOCITY 26RS
> kEYSTONE HORNET 24RSL
> kz frontier 2505
> Rockwood Rroo
> Forest River Shamrock
> fleetwood ext qb25
> 
> The trailers are the same. The weight on the outback is heaver to a max of 1200 pounds more than some of the others. The outback also has by far the most fluid capacity of all the trailers.
> 
> I feel that since the outback is so much heavier that it would also be the sturdiest!
> 
> We could certainly use the extra water capacity.
> 
> But outbacks here in Canada are priced much higher compared to the United States. I can purchase a 2007 26rs for $14000.00 in the states or purchase a 2004 in Canada for $16000.00 or a 2006 for $19000.00. I am not very motivated to buy Canadian at this point
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My wife and I are outback fans. But are wondering about others. Any opinions would be appreciated!


I don't know anything about the other brands, but we have a 2003 26RS, and have had very good luck with it. We love it.


----------



## johnp

We had a 2004 26rs and had no problems with it. The only other one I would concider is the KZ. They make a great quality unit and the Outback designer left KZ originally.

John


----------



## MJRey

I don't know much about the other brands. I did look at he KZ when we were shopping and didn't like the way the rear slide worked. The whole bumper moves aft to support the bed and this makes the trailer longer at the campsite. We've had our rear bunk extended over rocks, or other obstacles several times and if we had the KZ we would not have been able to get into the campsite. Other than that it's a nice trailer. Something else to note, in the middle of the 2006 model Keystone went with a different axle/spring setup on the 26RS. The early 2006 and older models have a drop axle with 3 spring leafs giving a GVWR of 6,000 lbs. Starting mid 2006 model year they switched to a straight axle and a 4 leaf spring setup which resulted in an increase of the GVWR to 7,000 lbs. Other than that the trailers were pretty much the same. The drop axles are a major PITA to adjust the brakes and I've done it once and dread the next time I need to do it. It's so hard to do I'm trying to find the newer self adjusting brakes to install so I never have to bother with it again.


----------



## Nathan

When we were OB shopping, our observations were the following:
Flagstaff/Rockwood: Definetly cheaper. Some models had fresh water tank in interior storage compartments (as opposed to under floor) which took up a lot of space. Just felt more flimsy. Many models were also 7.5 ft wide.

Fleetwood: Very poorly desinged and assembled... Let's just say there is a reason they got out of the TT buisness.









We never found a KZ so I can't comment there.


----------



## mswalt

I've seen a few KZ models. Most I found were all right. Still like the Outback the best in that price range. Just looks nicer in my opinion.

Good luck with your search.

Mark


----------



## Collinsfam_WY

The line of KZ's most similar to Outback was discontinued a year or two ago. Their Spree line is now what I would call Outbacks' closest competitor. The Outback is a very well built trailer (for trailers...heh), comparatively. We looked at a bunch of Forest River products in this price range and quickly dismissed them due to quality issues. KZ Frontier was the closest and we very nearly bought one...probably would have if the sales manager hadn't have come over and put the hard sell on us when we were balking a bit at the price/down payment we were considering. It was a good thing that happened because we subsequently followed the tried and true formula for getting an Outback from a great dealer at a great price! "Call Lakeshore, ask for Marci".

-CC


----------



## deanintemp

I was in your shoes for a few years. It took me 2-years to settle on the Outback 26RS - I recently bought a used 2005 for $12,000 in Wisconsin - excellent shape too. I had settled on the size and floorplan a couple of years ago and looked at several manufacturers. In my opinion, after physically looking at most of the models, the Outback is the best compromise in price and construction. Some of the queen bed slide-outs on other models don't have the rear supports and begin to sag over time! After 8-months and 6 trips, we absolutely love our 26RS and look forward to one more trip before putting it away for winter.

Good luck, are you able to purchase here in the US. I recently sold my pop-up to a Canadian resident; he, too, said prices in US were much better.


----------



## OutbackBrat

Well we were pretty much sold on the outback before. But now for sure. We are just going to have to wait to find one at a good price and at a distance that makes sense to go get. I was talking to one dealer and he told me the could haul it to the border for 1.05 a mile! Anyone know of any GOOD shipping companys?

Looking at an 07 over the internet right now!

Starting mid 2006 model year they switched to a straight axle and a 4 leaf spring setup which resulted in an increase of the GVWR to 7,000 lbs.

Thx for the heads up. Its 06 or newer! with straight axle now!


----------



## whodey

We started out a 05 Keystone 24RSL. The only issue we had with it was that it didn't have a slide, not enough room for our 100lb lab. But besides that, we loved it. Never had a problem with the the cabinets or drawers opening either. I wish I had swapped the queen mattress though, it was sooo comfortable. Actully looked forward to sleeping in it, best sleep I got. My 05 Silverado with the 4.10 pulled it with no problems. Had to upgrade the TV though when we got our 28RSDS. The Chevy just didn't like the extra weight. Too many white knuckle experiences for me.


----------

